# How to wear the masonic apron?



## Payne

*How to wear the masonic apron?*​

Whether to wear it inside or outside the jacket has been left to the individual lodges? These articles lay out the two arguments.


*Outside the jacket*
By RW Bro. A E. Roberts

With such symbolism as the apron presents to a freemason, he is meant to realize the nature and significance of being clothed with such a badge; that he must never disgrace it, for it will never disgrace him. Clothed with this
bond of friendship, it is quite clear that if a brother neglect such advice, he disgraces himself and not the apron. Thus the apron, like a sign on the highway, should have nothing to obstruct its view, every part being fully
displayed as an ever-ready guide on the way to masonic duties. Although the clothing of early days lent itself to the full view of the apron, the change in man’s attire today cannot and should not alter the significance of the apron,nor hide any part of it from view, for as a whole it has a deep symbolic import and conveys its important and instructive lesson. As the badge of a freemason no coat or garment or part of any coat or garment should obstruct or cover it from view. Every brother when “properly clothed” in the lodge should feel so proud of this great emblem, he should see that it is in full view to all, for it is the most important article of masonic clothing. Illustrations in the large number of masonic journals which are published today show brethren both singly and in groups wearing the apron outside the ordinary clothing. In one of these journals Bro. Elbert Bede says: ”If there is a purpose in wearing the distinguished badge of a mason in the lodge room, it should be worn in such a manner as to show not only pride of the owner as being one of those who may wear such a badge, but also that it may serve the purpose for which it is intended. Our Freemasonry may be invisible, but the apron shouldn’t be.” Constitutions exist which definitely declare “The brethren shall be clothed with aprons worn on the outside of the coat.” The apron which does not protect the clothing is of little use; likewise the apron which is but partly shown, does not fittingly symbolize protection from vice. Therefore strictly speaking the apron should be worn outside the coat, not underneath it. Reprinted from Masonic Bulletin, October 1951.p. 15-16.


*Underneath the jacket*
By R.W. Bro. L. Healey, D.G.M.

A question that has exercised the minds of a number of freemasons during the past few years has recently come into prominence in the international masonic world as a result of a ruling made by the Grand Lodge of Scotland
last year [1951]. At a quarterly communication presided over by MW Bro. Malcolm Harvey of Kinord, KCMG, DL, the Grand Master, a law was adopted that lodge aprons “Shall be fastened under the coat, and must be worn so as
to be visible.” In the Grand Jurisdiction of British Columbia from the time of the formation of Grand Lodge up to recent years, it was the established practice to wear the apron under the coat, as evidenced by a varied assortment of group photographs taken during the early years, as well as the experience of those now living during later times. In fact any departure from this custom was an exceedingly rare occurrence up to the end of World War II, except in the case of brethren of the Armed Services attending lodge in uniform. The advent of the double-breasted jacket as a later fashion in men’s wear created the problem as to how to wear the apron visibly in lodge with the jacket buttoned. Some brethren solved that problem by fastening the apron outside the jacket rather than leave it open, with the result that a motley assortment of styles of apron wear could be observed in the average lodge at labor. No doubt the Grand Lodge of Scotland gave complete consideration to all angles of the matter, perhaps consulted with the editor of the “Tailor & Cutter” as to the possibility of the double-breasted jacket
being on the way out as a style for evening wear. But there is a stronger probability that the decision was based upon a firm determination to adhere to the custom regarding the wearing of the apron which has prevailed for
more than two centuries past in that Grand Lodge, as well as in its neighboring jurisdictions in the old land. And that a change at this time to suit a passing fad in the design of men’s garments was neither necessary nor
desirable. The Grand Lodge of British Columbia has derived a great many of its usages and customs from the Grand Lodge of Scotland under whose jurisdiction five of the nine lodges which formed the Grand Lodge in 1871 had their existence. This timely ruling, therefore, is of particular interest to the members of British Columbia lodges as an incentive to continue to establish usage and custom, and wear the apron as the brethren of this Grand jurisdiction have always worn it, fastened under the coat and in such a manner as to be visible. Reprinted from Masonic Bulletin, February 1952,
p. 47.

*More about wearing the apron*

As it is known, both the Irish and Scottish Constitutions follow the practice of wearing the masonic apron under the coat, whereas in England, only when full evening dress, with tails, is donned, is the girdle slipped under the
garment, the cut-out pattern of the front of which permits full view of the apron. In many cases, with our brethren of those sister constitutions, according to the shape of the coat or jacket worn, the apron is barely showing, whilst, of necessity a double-breasted garment, which would hide it completely, must be ruled out for wear. Obviously, such conditions have led to a partial relaxation of the rule, and in some of the latest amendments to the regulations of the Grand Lodge of Scotland, there has been substituted the recommendation that aprons shall be fastened preferably under the coat, but must be worn so as to be visible. One recalls, in regard to the custom,
the witty repartÃ©e made, some years ago, by the late Earl of Donough more, Grand Master of Ireland, at a masonic gathering in London which had witnessed a demonstration of Irish working by a visiting team. Taunted as to the illogicality of thus hiding the badge of a freemason, he suggested that, on the contrary, being presumed to be working craftsmen, it was unthinkable that anyone should work with his coat on, and the practice illustrated the fact.



My personal opinion is that it should be wore on top of any other chlothing and worn with pride!


----------



## RAY

It really dosen't matter where other countries or states wear there aprons. In Texas you wear it outside any clothing so its in full vision. In the last 25 years I have seen the WM call down a couple of brothers for having there apron under a coat. It only stands to reason when wearing the badge of a Mason it should be seen!


----------



## rhitland

Now it would behoove a Mason to know the customs of another GJ if they were to visit but in the great state of Texas we are to wear the apron on the outside of all clothing.  This is a small example of how Masonry must conform to the times but stay intact at it's core.


----------



## RedTemplar

rhitland said:


> Now it would behoove a Mason to know the customs of another GJ if they were to visit but in the great state of Texas we are to wear the apron on the outside of all clothing.  This is a small example of how Masonry must conform to the times but stay intact at it's core.



In this instance, Kentucky and Texas are on the same page.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Outside.


----------



## Wingnut

rhitland said:


> Now it would behoove a Mason to know the customs of another GJ if they were to visit but in the great state of Texas we are to wear the apron on the outside of all clothing.  This is a small example of how Masonry must conform to the times but stay intact at it's core.



or at least be cognizant of your surroundings when in a new place!  When in Rome...!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

GLoTX protocol is that Aprons & Jewels are to be worn on the Outside of all other clothing worn and visible at all times. Coats and jackets are not acceptable over the Apron.


----------



## tom268

In my jurisdiction it is stated in the by-laws that the apron is to be worn over the jacket and under a cut. No variations allowed.


----------



## drapetomaniac

My first lodge visit was to an all tuxedo lodge.  I showed up a few minutes late and received a warm welcome from the tyler.  Upon walking into the lodge I heard a couple of gasps (something seldom heard in groups of men).

I was wearing my apron "wrong" and I was glad someone mentioned it to me after lodge.  And explained the reason why "the badge" being what it is.  I thought it was reasonable and appreciated the explanation.

But having to wonder about the gasp and mumbling on my first entry - I have to wonder if the gentlemen didn't have the vapors.

I fully understand and respect the reasons, but I thought the initial reaction (by just a couple) was a bit much.

With respect to tradition.  Most men dont' have the opportunity to wear an apron with a jacket until then do - by a very large proportion.

I think the tradition of wearing it on the outside is right.  But I think the education on that matter should be educational - and if we expect such tings to the point of giving us the vapors, it should be a state wide educational point.


----------



## Bill Lins

I know that wearing the apron over a coat or jacket is proper Masonic etiquette in Texas, and it looks great on you skinny guys, but it looks like hell on us "round" types.


----------



## tom268

Actually, wearing such a piece of cloth suspended on a stretch band around the waist over a business suit or similar should look silly on skinny guys as well as on round types. But it doesn't. For us it doesn't. Why? A good question. Maybe because we know its background, its sincereness to us, the important message it sends out.

But that is also why I will never participiate in a masonic parade. To show our symbols to the public, to the uninitiated is nothing I would ever do. I would feel silly in that moment, because I'm not in the appropriate environment, surrounded by the appropriate people, who, like me, know what it is all about.

I'm lucky that there are no masonic parades here in Germany. Regalia belongs to the tyled temple room or the museum here.


----------



## drapetomaniac

Are the museum's tyled?


----------



## tom268

No, they are not, but the showcases in the museums are not equipped with brothers wearing them.


----------



## Bill Lins

Different strokes for different folks. Here, not only officer installations, but also service award presentations & funeral services are open to the profane as well as Brethren. YMMV.


----------



## tom268

Officer installations are done in open lodge here, so of course there is no outside audience. The tradition is just completely different here and even in the past, when masonry was much more prominent in society because the Kings and Emperors were members of even grand masters, there was no public display.


----------



## Bill Lins

tom268 said:


> Officer installations are done in open lodge here, so of course there is no outside audience


 
There seems to be some confusion in terminology here. In our Lodges "open" means open to other than Masons. A "tyled" or "tiled" Lodge means Masons only.


----------



## drapetomaniac

Bro. Bill, 
I think you are about to be disappointed at your English to german . "no outside audience" is much more clear than "open"


----------



## tom268

Excuse me, I used a literal translation from German into English. This of course can lead to confusion. With open I meant, after the opening ritual, when the lodge is properly tyled.


----------



## TexMass

MA, outside and very strict about it.


----------



## Raven

Always over the coat / jacket.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez

Texas dress code for lodge are somewhat, laid back. Such as slacks and a dress shirt or jeans and a polo. Opposed to other jurisdictions (I had the chance to meet brothers from Vegas 32 in las Vegas and Indian Springs 48 for a FC degree a couple of weeks ago while I was in NV, these brothers were wearing suits with a tie and tuxedos!) But as laid back as TX is, I have always seen the apron worn over the jacket, when a brother is wearing one, such as a sports coat.


----------



## barryguitar

In every masonic portrait of George Washington, he is wearing a jacket over his apron, unbuttoned. Thanks for making me aware of this potential gaffe.  I am one of the few members of my lodge who wears a jacket, and have thus far hung it on a hook outside the lodge.


----------



## PeterLT

In my district the ruling has been that Lodge officers must wear it outside along with collars, cuffs and gloves. Members have the option of outside or inside. Personally, I think it should be worn outside for all to see.


----------



## Huw

Here in England, the rule is outside (and is enforced).

However, when a visitor comes from another jurisdiction, we expect him to dress according to his own rules, not our rules.  Therefore when we get visitors from Scotland wearing their own regalia, they wear their apron inside the coat in an English Lodge because that's the way it's worn in their own jurisdiction.  (Although if a Scottish Brother turned up without his own regalia and borrowed one of our aprons, then we'd expect him to wear it our way.)

Also, we don't have anyone here avoiding the issue by not wearing any sort of coat:  everyone wears a suit in Lodge.  But of course it's not so warm here as in Texas!

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Warazabe

Outside in Our Lodge here in Australia...


----------



## toby

Always over the coat / jacket in Iowa


----------



## cambridgemason

Here in the state of Mass. it was always worn on the inside, that is because of the dress at the time, wearing a vest made the overcoat to be worn open, this was the style for many years in most jurisdictions, look over some old pre 1910 photographs. Today in my jurisdiction one must wear the apron over the jacket. Even is one wears a sash, today it is worn on the outside of the jacket, the only difference to this is some degree teams such as one of the Scottish teams because of the dress can wear the apron on the inside, this is up to the GM to make that call.


----------



## Brent Heilman

In Oklahoma it is outside/over the jacket.


----------



## Beathard

Had an interesting conversation with a Grand Lodge officer from England this week while visiting a lodge in Antigua. Here is what he said. If you wear your apron outside your jacket you trace your Masonic heritage back to England. If you wear it inside you trace it back to Scotland. I have no idea if he is correct, but it sounded good.


----------



## tom268

I'm not sure, if it is so straight, but it sound reasonable. But it is also a question of common fashion-traditions and on how much the GL in question rely on the work mason traditions. If you have a strong work mason stream in your jurisdition, wearing the apron under the jacket makes no sense, because the apron protects the clothes.


----------



## jwhoff

We had a brother from the Grand Lodge of Ireland visiting lodges in the Houston area the past couple of months.  In Ireland the apron is worn below the coat, much to the displeasure of English brethren, whether visiting or hosting.  The Irish tradition is based on the follow.  "Irish brethren are prepared to take their coats of and go to work for masonry at any time."

So there are different answers to the posed question based solely on location, location, location. 

I suppose, unless there is a _*shall*_ clause somewhere in the GLoTx law book, one could go by the old common law:  When in Rome, Roam.


----------



## Bill Lins

jwhoff said:


> The Irish tradition is based on the follow.  "Irish brethren are prepared to take their coats of and go to work for masonry at any time."



I like that! :biggrin:


----------



## jwhoff

Yeah ... I know what you're thinking there Brother Bill.  Might come in handy to have a few more brothers out there with their coats over their aprons.:14:


----------



## Bill Lins

jwhoff said:


> yeah ... I know what you're thinking there brother bill.  Might come in handy to have a few more brothers out there with their coats over their aprons.:14:



smib!


----------



## Aleister

*Apron*

Outside in NC


----------



## jwhoff

Strings usually too short in Texas.  

Endeavoring to preserver.


Any brother out there who can shed light on how Scottish brethren wear their aprons?  If we have Scottish brethren, give us a little light on how the lodge goes over there.  Curious as always.


----------



## Martin O

Outside in NJ. That was made pretty clear to me by the DDGM while I was an EA >.<


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

THis is great information.
The pamphlet that was given to me when I was raised was clear on the matter: outside the coat!
We stopped giving out that pamphlet in Texas some time ago. I wish we would bring it back.


----------



## Mac

And yet what do you do if you're wearing a coat besides the regular suit/sport coat?  I have a tail coat that does not go down far below the hem of the apron, so I can wear the apron "above" it when I'm standing, but as soon as I sit down, the jacket slips out from below the apron, and I have to adjust it upon standing back up.  The question came up in lodge recently when I wore it.  Seems like an arbitrary, but old, rule, that should be a little flexible.


----------



## tom268

I never saw a brother in tail coat, wearing the apron above the coat. Exactly for the reasons you wrote. The lodge is no catwalk, but some basic dress rules should still aply, and tail should be worn not only with apron under the coat but also with dignity.


----------



## RAY

When in Texas do as Texans do and when in Germany do as you wish. The coat worn over the apron is an insult to the craft.


----------



## Mac

RAY said:


> When in Texas do as Texans do and when in Germany do as you wish. The coat worn over the apron is an insult to the craft.


 You speak for all Texans, then?


----------



## RAY

Actually the Constitution,resolutions and Edicts of the Grand Lodge of Texas are the rule and guide for us and since we all took the same obligations my answer would be a big yes.


----------



## Mac

RAY said:
			
		

> Actually the Constitution,resolutions and Edicts of the Grand Lodge of Texas are the rule and guide for us and since we all took the same obligations my answer would be a big yes.



Will you show me the resolution or edict that dictates that we must wear the apron over the coat?

Also, what is your solution to the tailcoat question?


----------



## Mac

Bump, just out of curiosity. Is there an edict or law dictating the wearing of the apron over the coat?  Should Texas Masons just not wear tailcoats, or should they be constantly fiddling with their aprons to ensure the coat is *always*​ covered by the apron?


----------



## Bill Lins

Mac said:


> Is there an edict or law dictating the wearing of the apron over the coat?



No. It is a matter of Masonic protocol, not of law. Same as not walking between the WM & altar.


----------



## hlnelson

SC PHA outside


----------



## KSigMason

Idaho requires one to wear their apron on the outermost garment.


----------



## Steve Cumbie

bill_lins77488 said:


> i know that wearing the apron over a coat or jacket is proper masonic etiquette in texas, and it looks great on you skinny guys, but it looks like hell on us "round" types.



total agree brother bill:14:


----------



## BryanMaloney

When I have worn entirely non-Masonic aprons to do carpentry or stonework, I wore it outside everything else--could that be the reason the practice for the Masoninc apron is to wear it outside the coat?


----------



## Mac

BryanMaloney said:


> When I have worn entirely non-Masonic aprons to do carpentry or stonework, I wore it outside everything else--could that be the reason* the practice for the Masoninc apron is to wear it outside the coat?*


And herein lies the problem:  It's not a universal Masonic practice.  Similar to apron designs and dimensions, the rule of coat over or under the apron varies region to region.  I also have a picture of my Lodge's founding officers in 1942.  Several brothers wore their single breasted coat over the apron (unbuttoned), while those in double breasted suits wore the apron over.  One of the older brothers said that the rule might have changed in the 40's or 50's, but I would need to see a master copy of the Grand Lodge Law from each year to verify.

But more often than not, I hear "that's how we do it in Texas," as if that's a good enough reason, disregarding the fact that we owe our masonic pedigree to Louisiana, South Carolina, and Pennsylvania, each of which practice far different esoteric work and manners than we do here.  

And if the law really did change, then my answer to "that's how we do it in Texas," will be "today, but not always."


----------



## Bro_Vick

I rank this post on the level of "How to wear your masonic ring."  

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Star Mztyk

Yes Bro Vick....

    I also see this as how you live  and wear your Soul....I wear my apron within.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

drapetomaniac said:


> I think the tradition of wearing it on the outside is right.  But I think the education on that matter should be educational - and if we expect such tings to the point of giving us the vapors, it should be a state wide educational point.


 
The Additional Lodge Light makes brief reference to it in Chapter Five on Traditions and Laws.

Masonry and the Mason has much more about it: 
However, I should state that I do not think this booklet is given to Master Masons anymore, replaced by the blue booklets.
I got both, so I feel lucky. Anyway....
Here is a cut-and-paste of the text from my old copy of the booklet:


At this point we believe it is appropriate to briefly discuss the
Masonic apron and the Masonic emblem. While no attempt is made
to cover the subject in its entirety, we do feel that the new Master
Mason might well have some questions on these subjects.

THE MASONIC APRON
Many Texas Masonic Lodges present a white lambskin
apron to each newly raised Master Mason. Upon presentation
of the apron, a Master Mason is told that it is an
emblem of innocence, and the Badge of a Mason; that it is
his, to be worn upon all proper occasions throughout an
honorable life.
Proper occasions for wearing the Masonic apron would
include attending your Lodge while the Lodge is at labor in either of
the three degrees, or during a Stated Communication. The apron
could be worn during public meetings such as open installation of
Lodge officers, family night, father and son nights, etc., and when a
Lodge assembles to conduct Masonic burial services for a deceased
Brother. Also, the apron is worn at other public meetings, such as
Grand Lodge dedication of buildings, and the leveling of cornerstones.
It should be pointed out that rarely does a Master Mason wear
the original lambskin apron. As a rule, each Lodge furnishes white
cloth aprons to be worn by members and visitors. Cloth aprons are
more easily cleaned and are less expensive to furnish, but cloth aprons
should and must be kept clean and attractive because, Masonically
speaking, they represent the purity and innocence of the lamb, and
remind us of "purity of heart and uprightness of conduct."
The Masonic apron, when properly worn, shall be completely
visible at all times. While wearing a coat as part of your dress,
whether in public meetings or within the tiled recesses of your Lodge,
the Masonic apron is correctly worn outside the coat.
The Masonic apron is a natural curiosity to the non-Mason. It
is often referred to by such descriptive terms as "thatfunny little
apron" or other such terms by those who through ignorance fail to
completely comprehend its true attachment to the Mason. The apron
has always been associated with work. Except a man be working, he
would have no need for an apron. When the Mason puts on his apron,
he is signifying to the world his willingness to work at his accepted
responsibility. Further, he is signifying the dedication of himself to a
life of purity before God and man; because the material of the Masonic
apron is lambskin it is also associated with innocence.

13


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Over the jacket in CT


----------



## Traveling Man

When in Rome...


----------



## jwhoff

Traveling Man said:


> When in Rome...


 
I can name that song in four notes!

When in Rome ... roam!:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Michael Hatley

Up high to prevent soiling our clothes!!





:thumbup:


----------



## Brother JC

I wear mine over, except when wearing tails. Just doesn't work right.


----------



## chris289

We in s.c. are  instructed to wear ours on the outside

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## XcaliburDK

I wear my ring with the square facing away from me

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro_Carl

Outside in Connecticut


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

I would certainly wear it the way the grand lodge wants it worn.:thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mason653

Always on never under. 


Yours Truly 357

Fontana Lodge #653 
IOOF Lodge #345

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother_Steve

In nj we wear it outside the coat.

It is in my opinion symbolic of protecting the wearer duing operative masonry. An apron doesnt do well protection wise if it is under the jacket.


----------



## Starr

I still like the Irish way out of all of the answers why it should be one way or another.  If you really go to work you don't wear a jacket you take it off.  I know we normally did in the Army when able.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance

Michael Hatley said:


> Up high to prevent soiling our clothes!!
> 
> View attachment 2492
> 
> 
> :thumbup:



So that's where the "Knife and Fork Degree" comes in?


----------



## KTemplar32

The correct way to wear your apron is the way that you were taught to wear it when you were raised. At my lodge Hiram #1 in New Haven Connecticut we wear are aprons on the inside of our coat just as our colonial brothers did. We are a lodge that was founded by general David Wooster in 1750.



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KTemplar32

Bro_Carl said:


> Outside in Connecticut
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Not all Brothers in CT wear on the outside.... At Hiram 1 we wear on the inside


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BillK

In my lodge its always over never under

Watsontown, PA Lodge #401


----------



## dfreybur

Roy Vance said:


> So that's where the "Knife and Fork Degree" comes in?



For a couple of years we lived near Seattle.  I affiliated with a GLofWA lodge for those years.  At refreshment after a third degree they would recite a "Knife and Fork Degree" or "Third and a Half Degree".  Of course it was not a degree of any sort just a local tradition done by some lodges in that region.  And it was done after closing to not be a part of the sanctioned ritual and thus not in conflict with it (note difference of how lodges near Houston did their Chamber of Reflection wrong).  Very fun talk.

On the wall in some lodges I've visited I've seen a framed apron on the wall with a knife and fork in the place of the compasses.  This local tradition might have been much wider in the past than it is now.


----------



## Roy Vance

dfreybur said:


> For a couple of years we lived near Seattle. I affiliated with a GLofWA lodge for those years. At refreshment after a third degree they would recite a "Knife and Fork Degree" or "Third and a Half Degree". Of course it was not a degree of any sort just a local tradition done by some lodges in that region. And it was done after closing to not be a part of the sanctioned ritual and thus not in conflict with it (note difference of how lodges near Houston did their Chamber of Reflection wrong). Very fun talk.
> 
> On the wall in some lodges I've visited I've seen a framed apron on the wall with a knife and fork in the place of the compasses. This local tradition might have been much wider in the past than it is now.



I had seen lapel pins with the knife and fork and other things regarding such, but my comment was in reference to the cartoon that was posted with the Brother wearing his apron like a baby bib and having a knife and fork in his hands. I thought it was pretty hilarious. That being said, it might be interesting to watch one of the "Knife and Fork" degrees.


----------



## dfreybur

The term "knife and fork Mason" has been around forever.  Consider that when modern GL Masonry was founded in London in 1717 the main goal was to arrange for an annual grand banquet.  Plenty of brothers are here for the fellowship and social activities and they at times get called knife and fork Masons.  To me all of the references to knife and fork make sense including how they get treated as humor.  Philosophical conversations do happen over meals.

One time I was sitting in the dining hall at my SR valley.  A new brother asked the white hat across from us how he earned his white hat.  The senior brother said you can earn a white hat by walking on the moon or working 20 years in the kitchen.  He said he'd earned his working in the kitchen.  I laughed because the brother had been MWGM a few years before and he was so eminent within the state the annual Mason of the Year award is now named after him.  But with all that he had literally earned his hat serving in the kitchen for 20+ years and he was still cooking.  He also happened to earn his hat a dozen other ways as well.  With all that when in that dining hall he had identified himself as a knife and fork Mason.  Sometimes humor runs very deep.


----------



## brother josh

I was instructed to wear it outside the jacket 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Joshua71

Likewise, I was instructed to wear it on the outside as well. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Sammcd

Outside the jacket as specified in the State Monitor 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256

Here in Kentucky we are taught to wear it outside of the coat.


----------



## Zack

Under the jacket unless the jacket is buttoned or when wearing a double-breasted jacket then it is worn outside.


----------



## coachn

Zack said:


> Under the jacket unless the jacket is buttoned or when wearing a double-breasted jacket then it is worn outside.


Yeah, what Brother Zack said.


----------



## Pete Ramboldt

In Wisconsin it's always over the coat. However Grand Lodge officers may wear it under the coat when in a tux. (Go figure)


----------

